# 1 Samuel Chapter 10



## Ex-Baptist (Apr 4, 2004)

KJV 9 And it was so, that when he had turned his back to go from Samuel, God gave him another heart: and all those signs came to pass that day. 

NIV

As Saul turned to leave Samuel, God changed Saul's heart, and all these signs were fulfilled that day. 



Does this mean that Saul's heart was regenerated at this point?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 4, 2004)

Nope.

Changing of the heart, in this way, is not necessarily akin to &quot;Ezekiel 36:26 &quot;I will give you a new heart and put a new spirit within you; I will take the heart of stone out of your flesh and give you a heart of flesh.&quot;

Rather, it is here:

Proverbs 21:1 The king's heart is in the hand of the LORD, Like the rivers of water; He turns it wherever He wishes.

You have to keep in context teh meaning of what &quot;heart&quot; could be and how it is used:

Esther 1:10 On the seventh day, when the heart of the king was merry with wine,

Ezra 6:22 And they kept the Feast of Unleavened Bread seven days with joy; for the LORD made them joyful, and turned the heart of the king of Assyria toward them, to strengthen their hands in the work of the house of God, the God of Israel. 

Jeremiah 4:9 &quot;And it shall come to pass in that day,&quot; says the LORD, &quot;That the heart of the king shall perish, And the heart of the princes; The priests shall be astonished, And the prophets shall wonder.&quot;

Daniel 4:16 Let his heart be changed from that of a man, Let him be given the heart of a beast, And let seven times pass over him.


----------



## Ex-Baptist (Apr 4, 2004)

OH, I see! Thanks a bunch! I researched that passage in my Hebrew/Greek study Bible but didn't come up with much. That sure does help.


----------

